# Game 76: Jazz (35-39) @ Wolves (31-44)



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*April 7th | 7:00 PM | FSN*

*Wolves Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*3 | Marcus Banks*</td> <td align=center>*1 | Rashad McCants*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Ricky Davis*</td> <td align=center>*21 | Kevin Garnett*</td> <td align=center>*30 | Mark Blount*</td></tr></table>

*Jazz Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*8 | Deron Williams*</td> <td align=center>*47 | Andrei Kirilenko*</td> <td align=center>*15 | Matt Harpring*</td> <td align=center>*13 | Mehmet Okur*</td> <td align=center>*5 | Poop*</td></tr></table>

<table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td> <td colspan=5 align=center>*Jazz Reserves*</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td></td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td></tr></table>

*Prediction
Wolves 102 | Jazz 94*​


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice Boozer picture... very mature, too.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Nice Boozer picture... very mature, too.


Thanks, I guess. I thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Haha, priceless.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> Thanks, I guess. I thought it was kinda funny.


 lol...... poop 


on to the game, 
this is a big one for the wolves, obviously its not going to affect the outcome of the season, but coming off 2 really disappointing losses they need this one.
hopefully KG will be able to keep up the monster he has been of late, but with boozer ( or poop ), kiralenko and okur he may get defended a lot better than he has been in the last few.
IMO it will mainly be up to whichever wing player is not guarded by kiralenko... more than likely mccants, to have a big one.
i think we can pull out the win, but hey... wouldnt suprise me in the least if we just get pounded in the 4th quarter and lose.

peace


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> lol...... poop
> 
> 
> on to the game,
> ...


Don't forget about Justin Reed, he's having a big night. It is really up to them whether they can play all 4 quarters.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Speaking of the devil, Reed just passed his old career high of 14 points. He now has 15 points.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG with 14, 13 and 4
Banks with 14 and 6
reed with 15
Mccants with 9.


down 79-76 coming into the 4th quarter, coming from behind in the 4th? the wolves? ... guess we'll find out


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

down by 9 right now... KG still on the bench.. 

bah.. its not worth watchin anymore...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

They're at it again.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Is Garnett down with the flu or soemthing? He didn't play the 2nd and 4th quarter... hey socco, poop just dropped 30/9 against ya.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ends up 103 - 95 ...

1-7 from downtown all game, thats coming off 1-6 in the last game (or possibly the bobcats) game.
we despirately need a shooter this off season.... throw everything at Jrich if u ask me.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> Is Garnett down with the flu or soemthing? He didn't play the 2nd and 4th quarter...


I think he sat because we suck. Let the youngens play.



AK-47 said:


> hey socco, poop just dropped 30/9 against ya.


I'm happy for him.

btw, I can't take credit for that picture, I just found it while searching for a pick for him. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

With fans chanting, "We Want KG!" as Utah built its lead in the fourth, Garnett sat on the bench quietly, staring blankly ahead.

Again, the crowd started chanting, "KG! KG!" But Casey stuck to his guns, and may have helped the team's future in more ways than one

A couple from Caledonia, Minn., got married during a halftime ceremony. The bride wore white, and so did the groom - a white Garnett jersey, that is.

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/recap/[email protected]


I seriously think that if KG is traded for crap, this timberwolves will fold. The wolves fans are pretty pampered by KG showing up night in night out - if he is suddenly gone - that'll be very bad


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG needs to stay, he IS the timberwolves.
the fans love him, and he can still carry a team, give him some talent next season and watch him come out all guns blazing.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

If he leaves the T-wolves, that will crush a lot of little kids who look up to him. He is a role model there.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

socco said:


> btw, I can't take credit for that picture, I just found it while searching for a pick for him. Couldn't pass it up.


Let me guess, www.carlosloozer.com?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone know why the Wolves were wearing the away jersey at home?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Anyone know why the Wolves were wearing the away jersey at home?


interesting..... wouldnt have a clue lol


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The lone wolf said:


> I seriously think that if KG is traded for crap, this timberwolves will fold. The wolves fans are pretty pampered by KG showing up night in night out - if he is suddenly gone - that'll be very bad


Seriously, don't worry, he's not going to be traded.



AK-47 said:


> Let me guess, www.carlosloozer.com?


Actually a google image search, but it wouldn't shock me if that's where it originally came from.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> KG needs to stay, he IS the timberwolves.
> the fans love him, and he can still carry a team, give him some talent next season and watch him come out all guns blazing.


Yeppers. All Garnett needs is decent--they don't even have to be _good_, necessarily--teammates, and he can do it up proper all over again.

Made me sad to see him sitting out.  

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Yeppers. All Garnett needs is decent--they don't even have to be _good_, necessarily--teammates, and he can do it up proper all over again.
> 
> Made me sad to see him sitting out.
> 
> Laurie


Completely agree.
i'd preffer to see another all-star caliber player alongside KG as the number 2 option.
but he could easily succeed with simply above average role players, as long as they were suited to his game. a pass first PG, which i think banks can handle, the one thing he does need is a big, banging center down low, defensive presence... and a player who can knock down a consistant outside shot other than mccants.

id love to trade with the sixers to possibly pick up delambert, and possibly korver to come off the bench.

Delambert/Griffin
KG/ Griffin
Hassel/Ricky
Mccants/Korver
Banks/hudson

i traded blount and jaric, which obviously isnt going to happen but this is very hypothetical


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

AK-47 said:


> hey socco, poop just dropped 30/9 against ya.


Hahaha, you beat me to it.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Coach Sloan hates getting gimme wins like this one (though considering our Playoff hopes, I'm sure he'll take it). Remember when we beat the Lakers those two times this season--because Kobe was out suspended? Sloan wasn't a happy man.

I'll bet he looks at beating the Timberwolves with Garnett on the bench the same way. The Jazz aren't going up against the best Minnesota has to offer if KG's not playing, and that probably pisses Sloan right off.

Laurie


----------

